# Fabric for Sunggle bag?



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should just use fleece, or if there is other fabric recommended or used?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Fleece is probably the most popular one, but flannel, corduroy, and denim are also used.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Like LilysMommy said, a lot of people use fleece insides and flannel outsides


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much ^___^
I wasn't to sure about my options, I'm going to make a few of them in wait of getting a hedgehog : 3


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Fateless said:


> Thank you very much ^___^
> I wasn't to sure about my options, I'm going to make a few of them in wait of getting a hedgehog : 3


Good Luck in making them!


----------

